# best brush or comb to use



## Cyndi91373 (Apr 23, 2008)

Tucker is the first golden I have owned, so I am new to this. What type of brush or comb is best? How often should I brush and bathe him? He gets his paws dirty pretty often so he is rinsed off A LOT. I read what was written about the furmintator but isn't he too young for that?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cyndi91373 said:


> Tucker is the first golden I have owned, so I am new to this. What type of brush or comb is best? How often should I brush and bathe him? He gets his paws dirty pretty often so he is rinsed off A LOT. I read what was written about the furmintator but isn't he too young for that?


I would think at that age that a pin brush or slicker brush is all you'd need. I never used the furminator until my girls were adults and had TONS of coat. Also, I always enjoyed bathing my pups...... getting them used to the bath at that age really makes it so much easier when they are big ( and strong). BTW, I use the Eqyss products.... they can be diluted down and are very gentle.... won't hurt the coat. I'm sure others will give more professional advice, this is just from my experience.


----------



## Cyndi91373 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks!

I had a feeling he was too young for the furminator right now. 

He does pretty good in the bath. You should see him when I sit him on the side of the kitchen sink and rinse his feet and legs. He just sits there and drinks the water from the faucet. Won't be long,though, and he will be too big for that! LOL!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to bathe the girls in the kitchen sink and we have some darling pics.... hard to remember they were once that little. Now, they know when they see me getting "their " towels out, Penny will run and jump in the tub ( she's ALWAYS first) and when she comes out of the bathroom, Maggie comes right in and jumps in too.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Cyndi91373 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had a feeling he was too young for the furminator right now.
> 
> He does pretty good in the bath. You should see him when I sit him on the side of the kitchen sink and rinse his feet and legs. He just sits there and drinks the water from the faucet. Won't be long,though, and he will be too big for that! LOL!


Benny was born the same day as your Tucker. He is already too big and too active for the kitchen sink. He has a great time in the bathtub now. He also drinks from the faucet like it is his personal water fountain.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Betty, The thought of my two running and jumping in the tub cracks me up!!!
Neither of mine like a bath. They only get baths in the summer when I can do it in our baby pool. : )


----------



## Cyndi91373 (Apr 23, 2008)

skeller said:


> Benny was born the same day as your Tucker. He is already too big and too active for the kitchen sink. He has a great time in the bathtub now. He also drinks from the faucet like it is his personal water fountain.


Tucker is too big for a bath in the sink. I just sit him on the edge with his back against my chest and rinse his leg. He sits up there on his butt and is very calm.
That is until I put him down and start drying his legs off. He has something for towels!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Betty, The thought of my two running and jumping in the tub cracks me up!!!
> Neither of mine like a bath. They only get baths in the summer when I can do it in our baby pool. : )


 
Maybe they need to come down for a visit and see how we do it in the ole Lone Star State.:


----------

